# Mogadore Marina Boathouse Now Open!



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Outdoor enthusiasts! Mogadore Marina on beautiful Mogadore Reservoir is now open! Located at 2578 State Route 43, just south of Brimfield, we are under new management this year with new lower pricing and longer extended rental times! And you can still rent a motorboat, with 2 batteries and all of the legal PFD's, anchor and oars for the same low price of 7 years ago- $60 for all day! Electric motorboats, rowboats, kayaks and canoes are available for rent daily, from 7 am until 8 pm. We also offer live bait including minnows, nightcrawlers, redworms, waxworms and maggots. Look here for beverages and snacks to compliment your trip. Future hopes are for a larger tackle shop with rods, reels, line and lures from popular tackle brands, along with line winding and consignment sales. Remember that we sometimes close during inclement weather, so call ahead to see. Our phone is taking longer to hook up because of weather damage, but we anticipate (330) 628-3343 to be back in order soon. We are also offering a rental club card- rent 4 times and get the 5th one free! See you there soon!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

The latest fishing report is that the crappie are on fire at Mogadore. Folks are using live minnows and tiny jigs on weed edges. The sun has warmed the water to 60 degrees prompting the bluegill to start making beds and steal some of the bass ones. I must have missed the bass spawn, or it is happening in different areas of the lake. Post your findings and let people know your successes!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Just for clarification- a lot of folks are asking what a no-contact lake means. The City of Akron has posted that their owned waterways are "no-contact" - meaning there is no swimming for humans or pets. It is understood that if you fall in the lake while paddle boarding, kayaking, etc., simply exit the water safely by re-entering your craft as soon as possible. All of The City of Akron's watershed reservoirs are designated "no-contact'. Hope that helps!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to OGF and Good Luck on your business endeavor!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Welcome to OGF and Good Luck on your business endeavor!


Thank you. Come on by and see us!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking about taking my grandson out there,what kind of boat is available to rent,deep vee,jon,length??


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

joekacz said:


> Thinking about taking my grandson out there,what kind of boat is available to rent,deep vee,jon,length??


We have aluminum tracker jonboats, 14 ft. long with 3 person capacity. 3 seats. Motors are 45# thrust and 2 batteries for all day fun.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard! See ya soon!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Great! Tight lines!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any fishing reports?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad to have the marina back open. You will definitely be seeing me and my 8 year old nephew very soon


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Be great to see you soon. Phone hooked up Friday I hope. See you later!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

So many great memories of rowing all over the lake after renting a boat there back in the '70's and 80's. I have a 16' Lund, is there a fee to launch and do you have an appropriate dock for that size vessel?


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Drove through there today about 1pm. Looked very busy with all the cars/trucks/trailers. Boat house looked locked up tight so didn't stop. Went to the new launch. Also very busy, the gills/perch have taken over the bass beds. But the trash is already out of control. SMH


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

swone said:


> So many great memories of rowing all over the lake after renting a boat there back in the '70's and 80's. I have a 16' Lund, is there a fee to launch and do you have an appropriate dock for that size vessel?


No fees to use or launch. Just have a fishing license if fishing!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Drove through there today about 1pm. Looked very busy with all the cars/trucks/trailers. Boat house looked locked up tight so didn't stop. Went to the new launch. Also very busy, the gills/perch have taken over the bass beds. But the trash is already out of control. SMH


Weather has been so ugly. Trash has been requested to be picked up for a month! Getting rid of that company.


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

swone said:


> So many great memories of rowing all over the lake after renting a boat there back in the '70's and 80's. I have a 16' Lund, is there a fee to launch and do you have an appropriate dock for that size vessel?


The 2 docks are fine at the ramps but the ramps are shallow so move slowly when launching.


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Folks. Due to issues with the company, the phone will not be hooked up until May 23! UGH! So no credit card machine until then! But they do tell me that the old number (330) 628-3343 will be ours! What a mess this phone issue and dumpster has been!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey gang. What a mess the phone hookup has become. I have no respect left for these phone companies. I cannot get the same old number unless I open an account with the company who holds it. ( about $125) Then "port" the number to the company I want to do business with. ($178) Then cancel the account with the company who holds it (they make me have a contract -so that fee could be $250 to cancel). Then it could take another 2 weeks! UUGGHH So I am getting a new number , which is supposed to be installed Friday THIS WEEK- (234) 813-9167. Anything could happen so stay tuned! UGH


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

It is on! We have our new phone number and it indeed is 234-813-9167! Call for fishing reports, weather updates or to reserve a boat. And now we can accept your credit card! WHEW!! See you there!


----------

